# Lost cat-downlands rd, purley surrey



## sidney14 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi. Our 14 year old cat Diddy has been missing since Thursday 14 February. He is light grey with a white tummy, chest and paws. He has a pink nose and long white whiskers. The sweetest cat who has never ventured very far from home. Please call. 07984 713647. Thank you. Michelle


----------

